# Backup von Access- Datenbank?



## pglw (18. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen,


ich habe eine Access- Datenbank, die aus Frontend und Backend besteht. Beide liegen auf einem Netzlaufwerk.

Nun habe ich Probleme beim Erstellen von Backups. Das habe ich bisher gemacht:

Frontend angeklickt, STRG c, STRG v. Dann das Frontend umbenannt.

Backend angeklickt, STRG c, STRG v. Dann das Frontend umbenannt.


Es ist dann aber so, daß wenn ich im Orginal Frontend Daten über ein Formular in eine Tabelle eingebe, diese Daten auch im Backup in der Tabelle stehen. Das heißt das eigentliche Backup verändert sich mit, was es ja nicht soll weil es den Stand der Dinge eigentlich sichern sollte.

Was muss ich also tun, um ein Backup meines Front- und Backends zu erstellen, das über Änderungen an den Originalen nicht weiter verändert wird (sollte nämlich das Original zerschossen sein, will ich ja auf die unversehrten Backups zurückgreifen)?

Viele Grüsse
pglw


----------



## hikeda_ya (19. September 2006)

Versuche es mal mit 

"Datei -> Datenbank sichern"

Dadurch wird eine komplette Sicherungskopie der Datenbank erstellt.


----------

